# Am I able to use multiple speakers simultaneously?



## Orangekush (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello everybody. I'm new here. I couldn't find a decent answer when I searched so here goes. 

I want to run my 5.1 speakers (uses 3 jacks) as well as my stereo+sub (uses single output jack) speakers at the same time. 

I have the standard realtek audio manager. standard output/input jacks for a desktop. 

I've been able to hook up the 2.1's to the headphones and switch from one or the other, but is there a way to make it play from both outputs at the same time? Basically I want to turn off the whatever mutes the speakers when the headphones are plugged in and have the music come out of both. Possible?


Before I'm asked the reason I want to do this is because I use my PC as my home stereo and I want to put the second speakers in a different room so I can get music in my bedroom.



TL;DR version: when I play music I want the sound to come out of my rear audio jacks (5.1 speakers) as well as my headphone jack (stereo speakers). Can I do this?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

When you plug headphones in, a "circuit breaker" (essentially a spring-loaded metal contact) behind the headphones jack disconnects the circuit to the external speaker jacks, thereby rendering them unusable until you remove the headphones jack-plug from the headphones jack.

As you can see, it's not done through the BIOS or through some software setting, so it can't be disabled.


----------



## Orangekush (Feb 12, 2012)

pip22 said:


> When you plug headphones in, a "circuit breaker" behind the headphones jack disconnects the circuit to the external speaker jacks, thereby rendering them unusable until you remove the headphones jack-plug from the headphones jack.
> 
> As you can see, it's not done through the BIOS or through some software setting, so it can't be disabled.


 
Weak... Is it possible to re-assign a rear output and accomplish the same thing that way?

I've plugged in the stereo speakers to the back panel and they worked as the side speakers in a 7.1 configuration. Would it be possible to simply make that output full-range?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> When you plug headphones in, a "circuit breaker" (essentially a spring-loaded metal contact) behind the headphones jack disconnects the circuit to the external speaker jacks, thereby rendering them unusable until you remove the headphones jack-plug from the headphones jack.
> 
> As you can see, it's not done through the BIOS or through some software setting, so it can't be disabled.


Not true. It once was true with some audio equipment but never has been this way with computers. 

You should find this option within the Realtek Audio Manager dialogue box. Look for the Adavanced link. (On mine it is a small link in the upper left)


----------



## Orangekush (Feb 12, 2012)

gcavan said:


> Not true. It once was true with some audio equipment but never has been this way with computers.
> 
> You should find this option within the Realtek Audio Manager dialogue box. Look for the Adavanced link. (On mine it is a small link in the upper left)


 
That option only works for two different audio sources, i.e. VOIP and an MMO. 

I'm trying to make both output the same audio stream. Proving much more complicated than I thought it would be.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There are a few audio chipsets that support that feature, most do not.


----------



## Orangekush (Feb 12, 2012)

I figured it out. Here is how for anyone else that is trying to do this:

I set the stereo+sub set as the left and right speakers, then the 5.1 set I set as the remaining speakers in a 7.1 set. It's not ideal, but I can at least switch to my nicer stereo speakers for music and then back to 5.1 for movies etc. Thx for the replies.


----------

